# What's Your Night Fishing Setup?



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

What do y'all do for lighting (if any), bite detection, keeping bugs away, rod holders etc.? I just started night fishing and have a Coleman gas lantern, which is great but attracts every bug in the area! I'm just thinking about using the lantern to draw/ kill bugs away from me and putting glowsticks on my rods, and use a headlamp when needed. However, I am afraid that if I can't see my line I won't be able to detect dropback bites where the line just goes slack...(happens often in my spot). Also I just bought a rod quiver...one of the best fishing purchases I've made! Carries up to five rods an chair and all my tackle


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I normally just use a headlamp for lighting, super easy. I'll throw it in my chair so I don't have to keep it attached to my head all night lol. As far as rod holders, I use PVC pipe and a small rubber mallet. As long as the ground isn't crazy hard, it works quite well. And I haven't seen a rod quiver before, and I'd say they look pretty sweet.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

There are lots of options for lighting, my absolute favorite lantern is the superway portable ultra bright. Its a small diffused lantern that really is super bright and stays on for days, its also waterproof and a battery bank. As far as flashlights go, invest in a good one. Thrunite makes some nice ones for the money. Then for bank fishing nothing beats elite rod holders monster bank holders, or at least their older style. I see he has a completely new style out now, which may not be a bad thing. As far as bite indicators go, I like the little electronic ones from amazon that strap to your pole. You can get two of them shipped for like $15, and they will let you know of even the slightest bite. I can pack four of the rod holders, a big waterproof tackle drawer, four of the lanterns, and bunch of other stuff into a normal backpack.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

*First of all is a "clicker' reel .*


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use a lantern set behind me and to my right. This draws the bugs away from me but still puts some light on my rods( which are all white or have glow tips) so I can see them. I also keep a headlamp handy for when I feel I need the extra light, like landing a fish. I am old school and have 2 clicker reels and use bells on the others that I use when fishing with my grandkids. Did have one of the electronic alarms back in the 80's and it was alright but I am sure they have probably improved since then. I have been considering trying one again. Have fished with people that use the glow sticks and they do seem to help on dark rods. I tightline at night and have never really had a problem seeing dropback bites but I have been night fishing for cats for 50 years.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

No lanterns. Headlamp and either glows sticks on the rod tips and/or bite alarms. 

I'm not sure about the drop backs. I very rarely get one. What is your presentation and what bait are you using?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Do the old tin foil around the lantern to direct the light away from you thing


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

I was going to comment but i have the same set up as winguy plus we use bait clickers but i feel like they scare the fish somtimes


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I have been doing the headlamp only approach late and glowsticks on rod tips and clickers and it's been going well lately! Nothing huge yet but a few nice flatheads in the teens and a couple nice channels. When I'm I'm night fishing in the kayak I don't use clickers because the boat moves when you get a bite haha


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Live gills under slip bobbers set just above the bottom. Holes drilled in the bobbers for glow sticks. Wind and current need to be taken into consideration when setting up this way.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

No light unless im tying or catch a fish. I fish the river out of kayak and tend to make short cast and be sitting very close to the fish. So I just sit in the dark and wait. It is amazing how much you can see when you actually give your eyes time to adjust, every time i look at my phone or turn on my light it take several minutes to adjust back to the dark again. I have a Head lamp for when i need but that's not often. Most of the time im paddling down the river i keep the light off because i feel that i can actually see better with out it.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Medium Heavy Ugly Sticks (usually fishing inland lakes). I may be cheap but I go to Dollar Tree and buy the glow stick bracelets. I electrical tape 2 of the "connectors to the end of my rod and just leave them on there. I snap the bracelets on and off as needed. The connectors have been on my rods for years and next time I go I just snap a new one in. I just use a little head lamp for taking the fish off or rebaiting but shut it off immediately to detract the bugs.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

No lanterns are ever used except black light and a PowerCap made by panthervision.com is only used to tie rigs, bait up or land fish.

If there is soft ground, I will use rod holders designed for soil.

I have a European bank set up for hard or uneven surfaces as well as a garden cart set up with rod holders and it's heavy-duty enough to carry a smaller portable livewell.

I always use reels with bait clickers and fluorescent mono line, with rechargeable blacklight, so I can keep track of live bait activity and when a predator is nearby.

I stay as quiet as possible for night fishing.

As to rods and reels, I like Okuma Komodo 363 or 463 low-profile baitcasters or Abu 7000C's with 30 pound mono on muskie or Knockout rods.

See attached.


----------

